# Eagle Vom Kleinen Hain (lots of pictures)



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Well, after a long wait and long drive, Eagle is home! 








Totally zonked out in the car during the drive home








Where are we going?! Are we there yet? 








A few more hours you say? I'm going back to sleep then! 








Finally home
























sleep is good!








Kitty play with me! 








Come back kitty








Getting more than one dog in a picture seems impossible at the moment
















And last but not least- look Mom I got an ear! 

He's a great pup, doing really well. He shocked the heck out of me- slept thru the night from night one and never makes a peep, and no accidents either. I think this boy likes his sleep!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

masi says her little "bro" Is quite a looker!!!!! VERY CUTE!!!

Lucky you he SLEEPS! I don't remember Masi sleeping at all when she was little,,heck she doesn't sleep much now either LOL..I always say those boyz are so much easier!

Have fun with him,,he is a real cutie!!


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

he is a great looking puppy ,looks like he is gonna be a big boy...is he around 12lbs now?mine was 12.12 at 7 weeks and now at 5months he is 67lbs


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Allie Eagle is looking good and look he has a ear, its about time LOL

Looks like he has made himself at home, good boy


----------



## lucymom (Jan 2, 2009)

Oh my goodness, a ball of total puppy deliciousness! He is sooo cute, but...you can see already the amazing dog he is going to grow in to. He has a face so full of intelligence. He is a keeper. Can't wait to see him as he grows. He's very special....


----------



## Regen (Mar 8, 2007)

What a cutie


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

The Eagle has landed
What a beautiful pup, congrats!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

OMG! He is adorable!!!


----------



## CherryCola (Apr 24, 2006)

Oh, what a gorgeous little guy!!!!!!!







Be sure to post pictures as he grows!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

what a cutie and the puppy belly
I can smell puppy breath!!

If you don't want him after a few days I'd be sure to come and get him!! 
congrats and he is awesome

love the come play with me kitty pics


----------



## JenM66 (Jul 28, 2005)

He's wonderful.























Dawn, maybe we could co-own him!!!!

More pictures please!!!!!!


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

ooooh sounds like fun!!!


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

nice puppers. i love the pics where you see the cat then you don't.
i like the name Eagle, that's different.

"Eagle come", that has a nice ring to it. "good boy Eagle", i like that name.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

Thanks everyone! 
And no, not getting sick of him! LOL nice try though








He's been an awesome boy, can't wait to see how he grows with us! 

sorry Masi didn't sleep- I'm still very shocked he sleeps all night. 
I will post more pictures!


----------



## LHunter82FXRS (Oct 20, 2008)

He is so adorable!


----------



## scannergirl (Feb 17, 2008)

Yes, he is a sweetie. Just want to hug him.


----------



## arielle (Jan 3, 2009)

So adorable! I just love the photo of him with the cat! Too funny.


----------



## HAROLD M (Mar 10, 2009)

Just when you think you took enough photos and video clips, think again and take more, they the GSD grow by the week.oh and have fun and enjoy......


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

Adorable baby, I just want to kiss his little fuzzy head!

Is that the squishy boy on the bottom here getting overrun by all those crazy girls?


----------



## kleinenHain (Sep 20, 2007)

Jenn, That little boy is Eik, Eagles brother. He is the one I had to bottle feed for a few days and then Kindra took him on as her own.


----------



## mjbgsd (Jun 29, 2004)

Your puppy is so adorable, you're gonna have fun with him I can see it!


----------



## debbiebrown (Apr 13, 2002)

very nice looking pup! he also looks Very happy and healthy!

debbie


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

He just weighed in at 15 pounds today, he's 9 1/2 weeks


----------



## rgrim84 (May 8, 2009)

How cute... My puppy cried the whole way home after we picked him up from the airport. He still cries a lot, but I'm sure he will grow out of it. 

However, your pup is gorgeous!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

Allie, he sounds like a brusier LOL !!! Masi has turned into the longest legged girl ,,did you see my last pics of her? I think in the pic section,,anyhow,,she's topping off @ 26" and 69# of lean muscle..Sounds like Eagle will be a big boy,,) 

OH Carry him as much as you can right now,,it doesn't last long,,I missed carrying my little puppy LOL


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

I did see her pictures and yes she's a lot of leg









I carry him everywhere







He freaked me out his first day home and took a running dive off 4 outdoor steps off the deck before I could even think about stopping him after one of the older dogs did it (must have thought if she could, he can) and his dive became a floppy roll and a crying pup. He walked it off an was fine but I wasn't! 

He also managed to "pull" his tail in his crate in a half hour in it and put a most likely pernament little "kink" in it! Vet checked it out said he's seen so many puppies do it to themselves. Oh lord...what was I thinking geting a pup... LOL







But I love the bugger!


----------



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

Hey, no kinks in Eagle allowed! I will have to come "rescue" him ))

I had the chance to meet him in person - he is wonderful. Hmmmm, Male, sable = Allie is very lucky I didn't put him in the car........ I know, I know.... you have been waiting a very long time for the right timing of Eagle.


----------



## Phay1018 (Nov 4, 2006)

That is what I told him Darcy! <sob sob> apparently he didn't think he was unique enough









And yep long wait for the boy! Keep your dirty paws off lady







But you can play and socialzie him all you want when he's out at meet and greets!


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

oh I hear you on holding our breaths with these wild children!! I hadn't had an 8week old puppy in gosh,,10 years,,what a culture shock LOL.. 

She was diving/jumping, falling, tumbling,,did I mention I had a $400 vet bill when she was like 12 weeks old after a good tumble and her leg swelled up? YIKES,,,I still hold my breath watching her, she has no 'fear' of trying or doing the 'unknown" ...She just "goes for it" ...

My girlz have always been a little crazy,,hopefully Eagle will be like my boyz, who gave a little "thought" to things before they just jumped off a cliff or something crazy )))


----------

